# Heads up Florida/Georgia scrollers.



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/3839973503.html

I'm not in the market, but this looked like a pretty nice machine, and I'm guessing the price could come down.

Asking price is $200. It's not my ad, I'm looking for a decent TS so I peruse daily.


----------

